# Pirates and Freedom



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Have at it dudes :victory

The air smelled of stale recycled oxygen meets your lungs, a hint of carbon dioxide clinging to the wall and creating a mist out in the central hub. The smell is comforting to you, knowing that finally you are off that horrible ride that brought you to this station, far from the prying eyes of the Imperium. As you take in a deep breath you hear the roar of engines as the ship behind you embarks out of the hanger and into the void; it’s mission unknown to you. You look ahead and think a fresh start for you, and now you can create your own destiny. 

You walk down the ramp and into the tunnels that lead you to the heart of the city. As you do, you notice other beings coming from different tunnels and lead into a massive passageway. They are of all different shapes and sizes, some of the same race as you and some xenos. Some scare you, the look on their face and their attire more than enough to intimidate you. Others seem friendly enough, perhaps future friends or shipmates; you don’t know which.

You come out of the tunnel and into the market place of Ply 41, and what a sight! Creatures of all races running to and frow, the sound of merchants yelling out their wares, fights, money trades, and the occasional gun shot from a rowdy customer fill your sense. You walk through, noticing all the antique weapons, armor, ships, food, clothing, and other items that may become essential to you later. As you look around you notice a tavern, the Leaky Cauldron (haha to Harry Potter fans  ) and you figure this is a good place to make your first move. 

As you enter a local tavern you notice that a large mixture of characters and species populates the room in front of you. To your far left tables of Eldar sit around talk to some fellow Eldar recruits. Next to them a table of humans obviously enjoying their drinks and telling tales of past exploits. Next to them in the center a group of shadowy Dark Eldar sit quietly sipping their……well you don’t want to know what that is. Behind them a massive Ogryn sits looking eagerly for another of its kind as it is a little lonely. To his left a table full of Orks sits laughing as they arm wrestle to see who the best amongst them is. Tables of armored tau sit in the background, avoiding the main scene of the bar; reading quotations from some book. Finally to your far right a table sits in the shroud, its lone occupant clothed in a long flowing robe and cape; but you notice a metal leg and bright glowing green eyes. 


Thadran, Boros, Turan, and Jenna walk over towards the table of humans and find a seat amongst them. They are listening to an old timer who served with the dread human pirate “Rocket Girl” Mikhaels who had raided many Imperium supplies lines and had even managed to carve out a small empire for herself. As you listen, you come to realize that many of these fellows are unemployed, out of work with nothing to do. Some even have good combat experience. You have some credits with you, enough to perhaps hire one or two of these individuals, or maybe get some upgrades for yourself. You must decide what your next move is?


Mont’yr walks in, calm as any Tau could be, and casually walks over to where his fellow Tau is sitting towards the back. As he sits down the Tau at the head of the table reads out another quote from the An’Retha, the book that contains all the know-how of the Greater Good; in essence a the Bible of all Tau. You look around at the others sitting at the table; they seem tired, bored, nothing to do other than listen to this wise one quote them all day. This might be your chance to gain your first member or two, but tread carefully else you may find that you will have to resort to other methods of gaining men. 


Klankskull stomps in as a good Ork should, making enough noise to draw looks and stares. Then you notice some of your at a table off to your right and decide that it would be good to establish your awesome Orky reputation. You jog off towards the table and find that they are having an arm wrestling match over some shots of grog. You sit down and watch as a larger Ork crush the smaller one’s arm; raising his hands in victory and taking the grog shot and swigging it down without hesitation. You think that if you could best this fine Ork, other might follow you; respect your Orkiness. This decision lies before you, what will you do?


Velox you move gracefully over to where your fellow Eldar sits talking to some other new recruits. As you sit down one nods to you and starts to tell you about the organization called the Red Dawn. This group consists of trained mercenaries who have forsaken their path as an Eldar but have not fallen prey to Slaneesh and join the ranks of the Dark Eldar. However as they talk you realize there is a flaw in the argument; one that might allow you to gain the respect and loyalty of some around you. What you decide to do next is up to you.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

(ooc you should have put ooc in front of harry potter...)

As Jenna listens to self-proclaimed "Rocket Girl" drone on about past raids, she realizes that this is one way to get power, but it is entirely the wrong way. Preferring to stay in the background she says nothing, and decides against trying to start her own crew for now. She sees how hopeless many of these people are as commanders, and others that would soon have their own crews. She would just have to get their attention, but not too much. She however doesnt want to do the same.Her few credits would be better spent on new weapons. (ooc what weapons can we get?). After a few more minutes she gets up to go see what they had for her...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

(OOC: My characters *second* name is Turan...)

Varka made is way into the market place of Ply 41, it way crowded and noisey, with many creatures of countless different races, even ones that only exsisted in myth. It was good to have the Imperium off his back so he could get about his buisness without anyone sticking their nose in.

As he walked through the market he noticed many shops that sold weapons and armour, he had only a few credits left and would save them for when he needed them. Varka noticed a tarvern, he wasn't sure what he should do next, the cult had been destroyed. but maybe there were other ways of pleasing his almighty god...

Varka entered the tarvern; inside were a host of humans, abhumans and Xenos. some orks arm-wresting in the corner, eldar sharing secrets with their brethren and another human boasting he sucess to some comrades.

_Prehaps this is the place to start?_ he wondered. he moved over to the humans and found a seat between two of them. He was met by tales of a 'rocket Girl' a pirates who raided imperial borders of many years. Varka looked at the other humans, most seemed quite strong, but he could save his money for better weapons? 

Varka turned to the nearest man next to him: "whats the quickest way to make some money around here?"

(OOC: don't know what to do next, thats up to you GM)


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Incursio walked smoothly into the tavern. He drifted silently over to where his fellow Eldar sat, talking to some new recruits. One of them nodded to him and told him about a mercenary group called the Red Dawn. The warrior proceeded to tell him that the group consisted of trained mercenaries who had forsaken their path as an Eldar but had not fallen prey to Slaneesh and join the ranks of the Dark Eldar.

Instantly Incursio noted the flaw in the argument. Why would any Eldar take the chance of falling to the darkness and bending their knee to their twisted kin. The path Eldar outcasts walked was a treacherous one, for they were permanently swaying towards damnation. Incursio relaxed back in his chair and spoke. "Why would we risk falling to Slaanesh for it was he who destroyed our home many millenia ago. Do we really want to risk falling prey to him who damned our species to a slow death."

There were a few murmurs of approval around the table. Sensing this Incursio continued "Do we wish to become like our twisted kin, rejoicing in pain and torment wherever it can be found, do we want to become like that. This mercenary group is as much a curse as it is a blessing. It grants us freedom and will most likely grant us power but it leads us so close to damnation that we could fall to Slaanesh. Before you spread this news think of what might befall those who accept. Not all of us can resist the temptations of Slaanesh and the agonising cries of our dark kin. I for one refuse your offer and I hope all Eldar around this table agree with me. Would you risk throwing our souls to the mercies of Slaanesh?" Incursio waited for the Eldar's response...


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Kais listened in reverance to the wise one speaking, his words carried great wisdom and meaning yet they were not clouded with ignorance. He decided that this veteran deserved his respect, and couldn't help but listen intently as he went in to quotes that Kais had never heard of back with the cadre. After, the wisened one looked up from a quote from Commander Puretide, Kais found himself standing and raising a glass,
"Wise one, I hereby request your permission for a toast to the Tau'va and the truth that you preach. Brothers, 
i know from my experiences beyond the third sphere that we cannot sit back and let the Greater Good manifest itself, as I have no doubt you have discovered yourselves. I beseech you all, raise your glasses to this Tau, for the Tau'va cannot be left idle, it must be grasped, spread and achieved! Why do we wait here on this dusty rock!" Kais at this point turned to the tables around him aswell, regaining his composure and deciding to exploit the opportunity.

"I look for a ship with a righteous captain! For the Tau'va demands and only those beyond the borders can deliver! Our noble warriors fight, but they will be in vain if we cannot act ourselves!" Kais looked back at the Tau at the table, all of which were noticeably awoken from their boredom induced slumber, "Brothers and sister we all are, and we all in the end seek the same, but are you all willing to join with me under a worthy captain and seek our own glory and honour for the Greater Good?"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Miranda Boros walked through the space station, crowded but old. The station stank of recycled air, different from the fresh breeze of planets. In space there was no fresh air, or air for that matter. She was used to it however, spending most of her life growing up on her fathers space ship. She had stopped in stations like these before, when her father could get little work, and knew that she would have to be on her guard most of the time.

She walked into a local tavern as it was referred to on the space station, her trench coat hiding her guns for now. She looked around the room, it was full of both humans and various xeno species. She recognised orks, tau, dark eldar, eldar and she thought she saw a tech priest in the corner, but she wasn't sure. Miranda for now made her way to a human occupied table, with several other humans, taking a drink on her way and a seat. 

She had a choice, she could try and hire a crew which seemed stupid at this time, or she could save her money. She would do that for now, save it, not spend it. One human asked what was the quickest way to make money, and Miranda listened in, it could be potentially useful.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Mr. KlankSkull*

The air was stale and old. There was no telling how many creatures had inhaled it since the recyclers were put in place. A heavy breath exited past the oversize square chin and green skin of an ork. A second breath. "Oh yeah," a voice rumbled as a finger scratched at hard metal. "Dis place need some ammuzment." Almost on cue a gun fired, the ork smiled. "Datz more like it!" Mr. KlankSkull shouted with a massive grin.

Heavy metal boots impacted the floor of the local tavern as the masive bulk of Mr. KlankSkull filled the door. Inside there were many different species present. Several of the patrins looked up from conversations and their drinks. KlankSkull took another heavy footstep into the establishment. "Right," he boomed, "Wherez a ork get a guud fungus beer in dis place!" At a nearby table there was a sudden roar. More orks. KlankSkull stomped forward toward them with a smile.

The orks were arm wrestling, not the most orky of sports but it would do. The largest had just smashed another's arm. As the victory came KlankSkull arrived. A smaller creature held his broken arm in pain. "Iz dis seat taken," KlankSkull asked motioning to the chair. "Yeah," the smaller ork snapped with a hit of pain in his voice. "If dat be da case," KlankSkull said as a smile crept onto his face. In a single move he grabbed the smaller one and spun dragging it clear of the table and launching it into another, "I'z gonna say it looks empty!" He turned to the other orks, "Does it look empty?" Several of them only nodded, while others cheered. The winning ork looked at him. "You gonna stand dere all day," KlankSkull said, "or you gonna sit down an we gets ta buisness?"

The other ork sat as KlankSkull eyed him. "I'z looking fer me a new cappin, de right cappin who can get me da right scrap, an some teef. Now yoo boyz look like yooz a nice lot. So whoz your cappin? I don't see no one who looks like a cappin roun ere!" His masive arm slammed onto the table, "An while yoo answer me question, I'z like a bit of sport!"


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Ok guys heres the update. your name is highlighted in color as to the section pertaining to you in the story. The following line that's highlighted is the question that needs to be answered in the next update. Write all you want as long as you answere that one question  )

As the time fly’s by so does drinks, credits, words, and even fists. Words are spoken, deals are struck, fists fly, and words are spitted in the middle of disputes. As such you find yourself in a predicament within the tavern, trying to strike a deal that benefit you or the people around you. The taverns normal business seems to be tenfold tonight since you walked in. A stranger with glowing eyes and a metal leg storms out with a hovering skull in tow. As you continue to talk you notice the Ogryn take off as well, the Dark Eldar shadowing his path as they quite made their exit into the cold staleness of the market place. 

The four humans sit around the table listening to the old timer, their minds occupied by each’s specific thoughts and ambitions. As the old timer rambles Varka leans over towards a man next to him and asks, “What’s the quickest way to make some money around here?" The man chuckles and points out into the market place saying, “Out there my friend, someone’s always got a job that needs doing. Just ask around?” Thus Varka must make up his mind as to his next course of action, sit there or go and explore the market place for a job. On his left Miranda Boros, interested in his conversation, listens in and thinks the same thing; what will be her next course of action? 

On her right Jenna, who has had enough of listening to this old timer, gets up and leaves the table heading out into the market place; looking for a weapons dealer who has some good but cheap weapons for her use. She eventually comes across a dealer in the shadier area of the market who is selling his weapons for decent prices. Upon reviewing them she finds the following….

Bolt Pistol: 75 Credits
Sub-Machine Gun: 125 Credits w/ Spare clips
Plasma Pistol: 200 Credits
Las Sniper Rifle: 150 Credits
Las Repeater: 200 Credits
Grenades: 50 Credits
Body Armor: 75 Credits

You must decide what you will buy. you have 200 Credits

Over in the center murmurs at the table show approval of Incursio’s choice of words, the fellow recruits looking at him like a student looks to the teacher; eager for knowledge. The warrior that Incursio had spoken out against stood up and looked him in the face. “The truth is I’m part of Red Dawn, and we are more trained than your pathetic weak body. What do you have that can challenge me young one?” He says that with a smirk to finish off his statement as all look towards you for a response. Your hand hovers near your pistol, wondering if you should directly challenge him or back off with a witty remark.

As this occurs most patrons are looking past you though at the table of Orks who are looking in anticipation at Klankskull. Having usurped a chair and walked into the conversation and fun like Mork himself, he has made himself a target. 

Looking round the table Klankskull at the other Orks, then said, “I'z looking fer me a new cappin, de right cappin who can get me da right scrap, an some teef. Now yoo boyz look like yooz a nice lot. So whoz your cappin? I don't see no one who looks like a cappin roun ere!" His masive arm slammed onto the table, "An while yoo answer me question, I'z like a bit of sport!" With a smirk he sets back and waits for a reply.

The big Ork gets up and walks over to him, staring directly into his eyes. "Ya, I gots ya some sport!!" Then he slugs Klankskull across the face, which does little other than to twist his head. The tavern goes silent as Klankskull gets up and looks the big Ork in the face.

“Ya gots a big mouf, ya knows dat Stink; mind if I'z calls ya Stinky?” With that you grab his head and slam it into the table, which makes the Ork disoriented. You then tackle him and the two of you start to wrestle as some random patron starts to play a lively tune on a vibro-fiddle. Now you’re in for it, what’s you next move? 

As the Orks fight on and people pile in to watch a good fight, in the back of the tavern Kais stands and makes his toast. "Brothers and sister we all are, and we all in the end seek the same, but are you all willing to join with me under a worthy captain and seek our own glory and honor for the Greater Good?" To his surprise the older Tau stands with his glass and raises it high.

"It’s been a while since I’ve seen a Tau with such commitment and fortitude. As toast to you my young friend. Cheers!” Gulping his glass, you follow suit and the two of you sit down.

“Now my young friend, since you have my attention, what is it you have in mind?” You must respond, or else fail to loose respect quickly. What will you say?

P.S- Bane, your character is just sitting there twiddling his thumbs, so thats where you come in. you can double post if you like  )


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

THADRAN WAS BORED of twiddling his thumbs by now. He had listened to the 'Rocket Girl's' tales of action and adventure, and climbed to his feet. Glancing around the tavern, he recgonised all manner of life. 

Greenskins were comepting in a boxing match in the corner of the Tavern, with several spectators who were mainly human, although Solomon caught the sight of a Vespid watching from the side. 

Judging by the fact that many of these people here were unemployed, the renegade thought that now would be the good time to decide to expand his forces. Maybe after he had a large bulk of men, would Solomon allow himself the luxary to get some better armour and wargear. 

Acting on instinct, he announced himself to all those that would listen, "My name is Solomon Thadran - and I have the intention of starting a new Warband greater than any who have walked into this room beforehand. Now then, who would like to join my forces, or will I have to kill the lot of you?"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Varka was getting bored now, Rocket girl's tales seemed to be rather hollow, there was nothing better than to get out there and do it yourself.

He took another mouthful of beer and considered his options. he could either go out now and buy some more weaponry, however this seemed to be a waist of time. join anothers warband hire two of the men in front of him.

He turned to the others on the table, "tell me, have you ever heard of chaos worship?" the two men looked at him, this had obviosuly made them uneasy. But one managed to pluck up the courage, "yes, i have heard of it"
Varka leant back in his chair, "well, I'm going to be starting a warband specialising in a particular ype of chaos worship" He grinned his shark grin at the two men. "what kind?" one asked
"Khornate"
One of the men, who had a small beard and wild hair, shifted in his chair. However, the other leaned forward and asked, "why should we?"

"put it like this: would you rather stay in this grotty tarvern on some forgotten pirate station or be out their conquering worlds and slaying foes by the dozen with your bare hands?"

The older man with the beard was leaning forward slightly, varka could tell they were interested.
The younger man, who was almost bald with a young face, grinned; "the name's Volig, where do i sign up?" the other man put his beer on the table and said; "It sounds good, and yeah it must be better than this tarvern. they call me Theis and I'm willing to join you"
"do you have weapons?"
"we can get hold of some"
"and then what?" Theis asked, "We find a man who requires our services. besides if we want to start making a name for ourselves we to get going" varka finished his beer and nodded to the two men, "grab your weapons and meet me outside the tarvern, we'll find someone"

Volig and theis went off to collect their weapons, Varka was about to leave when he heard a loud voice:
"My name is Solomon Thadran - and I have the intention of starting a new Warband greater than any who have walked into this room beforehand. Now then, who would like to join my forces, or will I have to kill the lot of you?" 

Varka laughed, he wouldn't get himself caught up in another warband, he would find his own jobs.
With that he got up and left the tarvern, there would be someone on this filthy space that needed a job doing.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Incursio sat up. "I accept your challenge," he said flatly. The mercenary kicked his chair back and snarled "so be it. We shall fight outside." They left the tavern but a few of the young Eldar recruits followed them. Incursio and the Red Dawn mercenary moved into a secluded area and took up a fighting stance. The young warriors chanted Incursio's name and he blocked them out. One of them stood in between them and then called out "Fight."

The mercenary leapt forward and Incursio dodged backwards before returning with a blurring counterblow. The warrior blocked and suddenly they began to fight in earnest. Lighting fast blows being dodged or blocked so fast that those Eldar who had followed the two fighters outside could see nothing more than a blur.

Incursio suddenly leapt forward and threw a punch that rocked his opponents head back. The mercenary kicked him backwards and in the brief respite that followed Incursio pulled on his helmet. The expressionless visor gazed at his opponent but the warrior was unfazed. He leapt forward with a furious blow that Incursio barely managed to dodge. The man drew a dagger and suddenly lunged forward, whip fast. Incursio dodged backwards and drew his own sword. But the man had cheated, Incursio felt the rage boiling inside him and suddenly it took over.

He leapt forward, spinning his blade on his hand before lunging forward with his sword...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Jenna searched for over half an hour before finding a place with even decent prices for weapons and armor. She decided to get the sniper rifle and body armor, to emulate her Vindicare training.
However, she didnt have enough and wasnt sure of her odds if she picked a fight with the owner. A hired hand was sitting behind the owner, polishing a blade. She realized that while she could kill one quickly the other would get her, and as weapons dealers they were most likely trained hand to hand. She left, vowing to come back and making a note of where the place was in case she needed it again.

It took only a few minutes to get back to the Leaky Cauldron, which was very relieving for her. She came back and sat down, wondering how to make 25 credits for now and a lot more for later. Then, she heard a loud voice cry
"My name is Solomon Thadran - and I have the intention of starting a new Warband greater than any who have walked into this room beforehand. Now then, who would like to join my forces, or will I have to kill the lot of you?"
Jenna realized the potential of such an offer, and decided to find out more, in the mean time she would make sure the offer was open.
She responded quite simply, "How much are you willing to pay?


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Kais took the old tau aside, he could well be his ticket to the other, younger, Tau. Once they had sat down comfortably on the fringes of the tavern, Kais presented his offer, "Sir, you asked me what I want? What I want is to serve the Tau'va to the best of my abilities, and that's not in the empire, and I think you know that as well as I do, or you wouldn't be here." The old man rose an eyebrow at Kais but let him continue, obviously he was interested in what Kais was saying,
"Look around you!" gestured Kais, pointing towards the mob of cheering orks as two of their comrades degenerated into what will no doubt be a bloody mall, and two eldar left the tavern, each other's blood clearly on their minds,"This is no peaceful place, the Tau'va has yet to spread, this lonely place has yet to feel it, to embrace it, where better to serve it?"
"I intend to stop those who may threaten the Tau'va and to cause dissaray to its enemies, for it has many, and time as a Shas'ui has taught me this." The old man digested Kais' words for the better part of a minute before replying.
"So you intend to become a mercenary? Forsaking your honour in order to achieve what you believe to be the Tau'va? Well, then there is nothing that I can teach you, for doing what one believes *is *the Tau'va. But what I wonder, is why are you talking to me? Why are you not attempting to garner a crew for your noble voyage?" Kais looked at the old man, yes he had made the right choice, the man was open-minded and not bound by tradition, although he believed in what it represented.
"Ta'lissera, sir. I cannot achieve what I intend to do alone, true. So I will require allies and men, and I saw the effect you had on these Tau, you hold their imaginations and their will in your hands. Would any of these Tau be searching within themselves for a better way to serve the Tau'va? To bring the fight to those who threaten it? Then maybe they would like to join with me, and with your blessing, they would do so willingly." The old man nodded, knowing this to be true.
"However, modesty and realism I have also learned from the Cadre and Kauyon. I am no pilot, I am no ship captain, and I am no pirate. I am entering a new field of battle, and the best way to do so is with reconaissance. I intend to join under a captain as a team with my warriors. A noble captain no less, for their has to be some of that around here somewhere, no matter how disfigured it may be. From them I can learn, I can prepare, and then I can succeed." with that, Kais stopped and leaned back in his seat. The elderly Tau seemed deep in thought, and Kais awaited his response...


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Mr. KlankSkull*

A large ork stood as KlankSkull sat with his arm on the table. The ork staired with his eyes locked on this newcomer. KlankSkull stared back unwilling to lose this contest of wills. 
_"Ya, I gots ya some sport!!" _The ork said reaching back and hitting KlankSkull in the face with a meaty fist. The strike did little but cause the orks face to turn slightly. _“Ya gots a big mouf, ya knows dat Stink; mind if I'z calls ya Stinky?”_ KlankSkull said before making his move. He hammered the other ork's face into the table cracking part of it. As the ork 'Stink' stumbled to recover KlankSkull launched himself.

The table wasn't made to hold the weight of two orks and the pair smashed through it. There was a loud smack as a meaty ork fist smashed into flesh. This wasn't a fight, it was a brawl. The two rolled and struck for several minuets before KlankSkull pulled himself up. He grabed the other ork by the back of his head.* "Now Stink, I'z gonna teach ya my name soz ya remember it right,"* He said with a smile on his face, *"It'z KlankSkull. Now sayz it with me."* The other ork through a punch as someone said 'clank skull'. *"See he az da right name It'z Klank..."* He hammered the other ork's face into the metal on his head, *"Skull."* The ork stumbled several feet before spitting out a few teeth. The crowd cheered as KlankSkull scooped up the teeth and slid them into a pocket.

"Now," he said wiping a bit of blood from his lip as he moved back to the orks, "I'z lookin fer me a kappin and a ship. If datz da best ya got then yoo grotlovers gonna be answering ta me! Now I'z don't know bout yoo allz but I be thinkin we needz us a ship, an dat oomie over dere sayz he wants a krew. What ya sayz boyz, ya want ta join hiz Warband tillz we get one? Or do I need ta introduce mahself ta each of ya?"


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

All those around Thadran laugh, some falling off their stools because they are laughing so hard. Even Varka snickered as he left the tavern on his own journey to find a job. Thadran looks around in annoyance, a little surprised at the reaction. Suddenly from behind the bar the tavern’s owner pips up.

“Lad your going have to do better than that to get a crew started here. What are you some hero, har, har, har!” The people around you keep snickering as they return to their business and Thadran sits down feeling more than a little embarrassed. Suddenly behind him he hears, “How much are you willing to pay,” and looks behind him to find the girl he had been sitting with earlier. 

“Who are you,” he asked plainly? “I am Jenna, and I see that perhaps working together would be beneficial to both of us.” Thadran must decide whether or not to accept this new follower, or turn his back on her. Jenna stands in anticipation, waiting for an answer. 

However, before any of this can occur a shot rings out from the fight over where the Ork contingent was sitting. After having pummeled the opposing or and taken a few of his teeth, Klankskull had challenged the other Orks to follow him. The other Orks, too stupid to think, roar their approval but the Stink doesn’t agree. He draws his choppa and makes a lunge at Klankskull who steps aside and lets him stumbled to the ground.

“Oops, Iz sowry did Iz do that?” Putting his foot on the Orks chest, he drew his shoota and shot the Ork in the head. The Ork went limp, and died quietly, its blood flowing onto the floor. 

“Nowz you lot lissen ta me, I’m da Kaptin now, and Iz says we go find uz some new toyz, har, har, har.” Heading out into the market place with your 4 new friends, you must decide whether to be civil and buy some dakka, or get Orky and risk a run in with station security.

Still snickering, Varka walks down the street with his two followers in tow. Now he has something of a crew, Volig seems experienced, but Theis seems like a moron. Either way they were good cannon fodder for his God. As they wandered around the market place for a bit, seeing the Orks from earlier come out of the bar and make off towards the market, Varka noticed a man standing in a neat suit in a corner near the space port enterance he had initially come in. The man was clearly out of place and looking for someone, so Varka decides to approach this man to see if he has a hob. Sure enough he does!

“I am a Red Eye (a neural drug) dealer; I need to get this shipment over to my contact that will reward you handsomely if you get me there. What do you say pal?” Varka needs to decide whether or not to take this job, or move on and find someone or something else.

Back out behind the tavern in a dark alley way Incursio flipped him blade in his hand and lunged forward towards the mercenary. Snickering the merc caught his hand expertly and twisted hard, snapping Incursio’s wrist out of place. Grunting Incursio punches out and hits the merc square in the jaw, knocking him back. “I have you know,” he roared as he charged the merc only to be meet by an immovable wall of rock. The merc had leapt out of the way and Incursio had slammed into the wall, hitting his head hard. The merc had drawn a pistol and was about to finish Incursio off when suddenly a shot rang out. Two more followed as Incursio recovered his wits and when he looked up he saw the Red Dawn merc lying in a pool of his own blood. 

“Thanks for the help kid you really lined him up for me. My name is Emily, and you look like you need something to do. I got a job, want to join me?” Incursio now has a beautiful human, even by Eldar standards, standing in front of him offering him a job, does he accept or refuse. In addition, the dead Red Dawn merc lies on the ground at his feet, does he strip him of gear or not? 

While this is going on the older Tau looks into Kais face with a look of sincere discomfort. “My young friend, I can see you are wise, and have learned much in your travels. However, keep in mind this is Ply 41, a station where old people and renegades culminate. If you want an honorable Captian I suggest you travel back to Tau, and get stationed on a Water Caste ship. Here these Tau look for adventure, they are not like other Tau you’ve meet here. Your goals are good, and your intention pure young one, but I feel you are out of place here.” With that the wised Tau sips the last of his drink and returns to the table of other Tau. So what will Kais do now?

Inside the tavern Miranda sits at the table, picking her nose and waiting for an idea to come to her empty head.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Rather annoyed at the reaction that Thadran recieved, he realised that this wasn't the best idea after all. However, it was too late to take it back, and before he could fire his pistol in the air, he heard a female voice.

"How much are you willing to pay?" the woman remarked, not bothering to introduce herself. 

"Well, I guess you can join up," Solomon shrugged, and handed over a few coins. (I'm not sure what the price for people is at the moment, so I'm going to go with 20 Credits). "That's all I pay at the moment, but I can pay you more as we grow."

One man, who had recovered from a fit of laughter, glanced in Solomon's direction. "Yeah kid, so what you got one person to join you. You must -"

A shot fired from Solomon's pistol ended the man's taunt, and his life. Several of his friends roared in uproar, but Solomon was long gone, stalking out of the Tavern and tossing one coin to the barman. He looked over his shoulder, and hoped that his latest recruit would follow him. 

Things weren't getting off to a good start.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Kais sat back in his chair, the old man had left him with a lot on his mind. Truly this place was where he was needed. He would just have to be a bit more lax with his standards... But where could he start? He had been hoping for some men to follow him, raising his chances to join with a captain, a Tau soldier was never much good for the close combat fights on board ships. He had to find someway to prove himself to a captain. Already he'd seen at least three new warbands formed and didn't want himself to be left out of it all. All of the hyped up crews were headed to the marketplace, so that would be where Kais would go, it was the only place where he still had a chance of finding a captain.

As Kais left the tavern he was greeted by the strange scene before him, a mutilated Eldar body, a rather surprised looking being of the same species, and a human girl who obviously held all the cards.... yes. This station was not what he had thought it would be.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Back out behind the tavern in a dark alley way Incursio flipped him blade in his hand and lunged forward towards the mercenary. Snickering the merc caught his hand expertly and twisted hard, snapping Incursio’s wrist out of place. Grunting Incursio punches out and hits the merc square in the jaw, knocking him back. “I have you know,” he roared as he charged the merc only to be meet by an immovable wall of rock. The merc had leapt out of the way and Incursio had slammed into the wall, hitting his head hard. The merc had drawn a pistol and was about to finish Incursio off when suddenly a shot rang out. Two more followed as Incursio recovered his wits and when he looked up he saw the Red Dawn merc lying in a pool of his own blood. 

“Thanks for the help kid you really lined him up for me. My name is Emily, and you look like you need something to do. I got a job, want to join me?”

Incursio looked, surprised at the human who had saved him. It was a human woman, beautiful even by Eldar standards. Incursio crouched down to the mercs corpse and began to strip him of his weapons and armour. He slipped off his own suit and pulled on the merc's armour. It was Eldar made but possessed more strength than Incursio's own.

He slipped a black container and emptied the contents over his new suit. It was a form of paint and the armour was soon pitch black. He kept his helmet and slipped his old armour into a bag that he swung on his back.

He pulled on the helmet and faced the woman in front of him. "What would this job be then?" he asked. He saw, over the woman's shoulder a tau slipping out the tavern. His hand hovered over his pistol grip as he waited for the woman's response...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Jenna smiled, this might work out after all. As bad as it was going for her new "boss" it was going great for her. He apparently wasnt afraid to kill, which was good. She decided to follow him for now, in the meantime she would have to worry about watching his back too...
She decided shed ask him for just another five credits to get her armor and rifle, and in return show him the store. After all, jobs would be easier for both of them if they had better weaponary. And she would definitely have to discuss terms... shed leave that for later though. This would be an interesting night...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

(OOC: the two men have some 'starting' weapons, thats not godmodding is it? Its just i can't have them go into combat with their bear hands!)

Varka wandered down the street with his two followers, Volig seemed to be more stronger and smarter than his young companion and carried an old laspistol and a combat knife, Varka wondered where a normal man like him got that pistol from. the other Thesis, talked too much and got on Varka's nerves he only had an ugly looking club with several iron spikes driven through it, a crude but effective weapon.

"so...where are we going?" Theis asked, looking around the street and dark alleyways.
Varka sighed, "we are going to make some money and a reputation, maybe then we can get you two some better weapons"
"But there isn't anyone who needs our type" Theis said again.
Varka scanned the alleyways and the croweded streets, "open your eyes" and he noticed a man in a neat suit standing near the entrance to the space port "there is always someone" and marched up to the man.

"you look lost" Varka said to the small man, his weapons hidden so not to frighten him.
"I'm looking for someone" he replied, the man was only vaguely interested in Varka and the others.
"I know your type" he said firmly "I'm the man your looking for"
Now he had the small man's complete attention, he looked at the cultist with great suspision, "who would you know?"
Varka grinned his shark grin "its strange how one man can go up to another and know exactly what he wants, because i want the same thing to"
The small man nodded, he understood now.

“I am a Red Eye dealer; I need to get this shipment over to my contact that will reward you handsomely if you get me there. What do you say pal?”

It seemed to be a simple job but he knew he wouldn't get hired help unless there was some kind of trouble. "If I can keep any loot I find, its a yes"


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Mr. KlankSkull*

KlankSkull smiled as the other orks roared in agreement. Then he heard the scrape of metal on metal. Behind him Stink was standing with his choppa in hand. As the ork charged KlankSkull stepped to one side allowing the other ork to pass. Stink had put his weight into a strike, but without a connection it made him stumble and fall.

The fallen ork spun but had a heavy booted foot slam onto his chest. "Now let dat be a lessin to ya," he said cocking his slugga. The shot rang out as KlankSkull turned. "Er maybe not yer dead... Right! Get iz teef," KlankSkull shouted to another ork, "Wez gonna need em. An get iz choppa an any slugga ee might ave." 

As the small band tromped through the station KlankSkull began to take stock of what he had. They would need some equipment. He now had plenty of teef, but this wasn't an ork station. They needed to see how many 'kredditz' the orks had. Then he needed to find him a good shop so KlankSkull looked for something nice and orky.

(OOC What do I have in terms of cash, and what will it cost me? What do the 4 orks have as equipment?)


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Miranda had sat in the tavern quietly, as the men around her spoke and argued. They told stories of former exploits and the such, none of which was of any interest for her. She would not tell any tales off her past if that was what they wanted. Soon the table was joined by more men, one of them commanding people to join him or he would kill them. Most of the men burst out laughing at this, as did Miranda. The thought that this man thought he could just waltz in and command men was just plain stupid.

However it appeared that one of her fellows, another female by the looks of things, said she would join him. She must have been more desperate for work than she was, that was for sure. Soon most had left the bar, eldar, tau and ork, as well as the humans. Slowly Miranda got to her feet and exited, almost bumping into a young Tau on the street. He was staring down an alleyway where an eldar and another human female were talking standing over a mutilated eldar corpse.

Miranda looked at how the Eldar's hand hovered near the pistol and spoke quickly to the tau, *"You may wish to move along, that Eldar is skittish and is ready to put a round in your head from the looks of things."* She said, hanging around to see if he listened to her, he had no reason to at any rate...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: Hey guys, try and post tonight and we can move on to the cool fighting, someone is soon to get a ship to don't doddle  )

Thus Thadran gave Jenna 25 credits (to be fair) and the two of them walked out into the misty night of Ply 41. They walked through the market place, looking left and right at the wares being offered, and eventually came upon the same store that Jenna had found earlier. Now that she had enough credits she was eager to buy, but she was partners with Thadran and she would have to convince him.

“Thadran, this store here is an excellent one, I visited it earlier, and it has some fine wares. Mind if we stop for a minute to buy some gear; were going to need it?” Thadran looks at what is being offered and makes, deciding what he will do? Jenna waits in anticipation as she walks to the clerks and prepares to order her new armor and weapon.

Off to her left a deal is being struck between Varka and the Red Eye merchant; and thus they walk off towards the manufacturing sector of the star port. They boarded a transport which took them to another star port hanger on the eastern side of the district. As they came in to the hanger 

Varka was stunned by the size of the small ship that was before him. It was a small skiff, a gunboat by all comparison; used for hit-and-run operations but served great as a rogue warriors vessel. However his attention was drawn to the group waiting at the ramp as they approached the ship. They were a mean bunch, many with tattoos and sporting nasty looking weapons that obviously were made more to scare than to actually impress. As they approached the biggest and meanest looking of the group detached him and started to speak with the dealer, shaking hands and showing of money/product. 

“Thus it is here we must pause and rewind a bit…………………………………….”

In the back alley way Incursio was still wondering what the hell he had done, so easily accepting this women’s proposal to help her kill this man. He had taken a liking to her, but he had also accepted her idea faster than he should have; in which he probably should have thought upon it first. As they continued to walk through a tunnel passage they came out into a hanger bay area and reached the upper level. Before them was a skiff of decent size, though Incursio had seen better, and below them a group of men haggard over some deal between the ship’s crew and some merchant with body guards in tow. 

The women turned to him,” Ok, I will set up here and wait for him to get a clean shot. You go down there and wait till I shoot him, then dispose of the rest. I will back you up from here. Then we can get inside and kill the man I seek.” Incursio nods and quietly heads downstairs and positions himself behind a set of crates, waiting for the moment to strike. Incursio must decide now how to strike when his chance is given.

“Return back to the story then………………………………………………………”

As the deal was being conduct Varka got the feeling they were being watched, and that things were about to got down here. Turning to his pals he twisted his eyes and snapped, letting them know what he felt. They too were tense, weapons out and ready to fight as the merchant finished the deal and was walking back towards them.

A shot rang out, and the leader of the crew feel dead on the floor, a thud resounding him his bodies heavy fall. 

“Damn alcholt, d’ey killed him, kill d’em all boyz,” one of the crew shouted as they opened up on Varka and his men. The merchant instant died, being caught in the crossfire, and Theis was torn to shreds by a nasty nail to the forehead. Volig threw himself sides and rolled behind a canister while Varka dodged left and hid behind an ammo crate. Now you’re in for it, what will be your next move Varka?

…………………………………………………………………………………………………….

As Kais walked out the back door, he saw the Eldar look at him, hand hovering near his pistol. Behind a women approach him saying, “You may wish to move along, that Eldar is skittish and is ready to put a round in your head from the looks of things." Not waiting for a reply Kais walked down the alley way, still pondering his thoughts. He comes across a cleaner part of town and decided to sit down while he thinks. . His ideals had been challenged as a Tau, to be turned into a renegade or to stay pure in the ways of Tau’vre. As he continues to walk he passed by the security station and suddenly stopped as he read the sign on its front door. 

“Join Today, be a part of Ply 41 Police Force: Well Paid and Well-Armed!!”
Now here was an idea, become part of the security force which didn’t answer to the human Imperium; this might actually work. Kais must decide whether or not to accept this offer or move along?

Back in the alley way Miranda sits there, laughing to her as a man approaches her with a strange look. “S’cuse me missy, I love that body of your, would you mind a kiss, I’z got cash?” Obviously you are thinking here, credits or dignity (hahaha , i'm so mean man, i couldn't resist) Which on Lord Rambo?……………………………………………………………….

Finally the last character draws our attention to the Ork Klankskull who is still roaming the market place, looking for a suitable place to outfit his new six Ork gang. However the problem is that orks sell with teeth, not “kreddits”, and thus he needs to find a place to make his teeth count. It is then he notices an Ork in outlandish robes that don’t look to Orky, yelling at him from across the market square. Approaching the Ork, he offers to exchange your teeth for credits; for a fee. You would give him all your teeth and your gang would receive 824 credits. Will you accept you take a different course of action?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Varka dived behind an ammo crate, Theis fell to the floor, dead. he took out his axe and his laspistol, his axe was large with two heads and many runic symbols, skulls and horrid images cut into the sides. It always seemed to be hungry, hungry for blood. Volig was behind a canister and had his weapons out too, he didn't look scared, he was more shocked because he hadn't expected this too happen.

he heard someone run to his cover, he couldn't hide now, he would claim skulls today.

with a yell Varka ran round the corner and met his foe, it was a large burly man with a blade. The axe cut through the air and sliced the man's neck open, the mark of khorne on his armour seemed to burn with fire, Varka was happy to display who he served and what his intentions were.

As the man fell to the ground another came with a laspistol, Varka ran at him and implanted his axe into the gunner's side, he dropped his weapon and stumbled back.
cluching his wounds the gunner came at him with a knife but a warrior blessed by khorne could not be beaten with a mere knife. The axe moved through the air at a terrifying rate and severed the gunner's knife arm just above the elbow.

Volig had found his courage and emerged from his hiding place, and gunned down the nearest crew member with his own pistol. 

As Volig fired at the crew members Varka crossed weapons with anothe rman, he was armed with two longe knives. Varka's eyes seemed to be fuelled by fire and rage, rather than the normal grey well, none would escape Khorne's fury, not today.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

SOLOMON GLANCED at his new companion's remark, and nodded. "I guess I do need improvements to my armour after all, I wouldn't last two seconds against some of the tougher guys around here."

The renegade glanced at the materials laid out, and began to debate on which one would be best for him.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Jenna notices Thadrans indecision, and pulls him aside to talk to him away from the prying ears of the clerk. "Im getting the sniper rifle as well as the armour, but i think we can do better than the price there. With 400 credits between us and both our combined combat skills we should be able to get at least 50 credits out of this. I say you pick something worth 225 like i did and added theyll be 450, so well bargain. dont pull weapons unless absolutely neccesary, that one in the back with the sword looks particularly deadly".
She waits with anticipation for his response


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

He looked at the bodyguards. There were three of them but the one closest to the merchant was the most dangerous looking. He was a big man with a pistol and a war axe that made Incursio sick just by looking at the patterns engraved in the blade. There was also a man who carried himself like a veteran and last of all a fauning youngster.

Incursio slipped his sword out of it's sheath and drew his shuriken pistol. He would strike fast, putting a shuriken through the veteran's throat before engaging the leader in close quaters. He may have had a axe blessed by a priest of Khorne but he was no match for an Eldar warrior such as Incursio's speed and agility.

He tensed himself, ready for whatever might happen...


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

"....that Eldar is skittish and is ready to put a round in your head from the looks of things." Kais thought it was best to heed the young woman's advice and move along, the eldar didn't look like he was in any mood to play fair. Kais turned and noticed the woman standing beside him, she looked out of place amidst the chaos of the station, but the slight bulge under the jacket, and the pure unhindered ambition Kais saw in her eyes told him that she was more dangerous than the eldar.

Kais stopped walking and looked up, he'd completely lost track of time, and where the devil he was. Well, that's not a problem, anywhere was better than the tavern. But Kais found himself in a clean, an almost normal part of the station. Kais collapsed on the nearest bench, his head cradled in his hands as despair overcame him. _Stupid!_ What was he thinking? That the old man would understand? That he'd believe that Kais COULD make a difference? Kais had been infuriated, the old man was a fool, there was a way to fix things! But the more Kais saw of the wretched place, the more the ugly galaxy reared its head. _No, the old man was right. Eldar, orks, humans. Everyone I've seen here has been ready, or in the process of killing somebody else._Why? For personal benefit, everything was for number one here. Even in this sector of the station. Kais saw a mugging in process, and every passer-by had the unmistakable shape of a weapon holster imprinted on their form... and he didn't care.

But then, he saw the poster. "Join Today!".....the Ply 41 police force? Kais re-read the demand for assistance over and over. A team, a group, a crew. People who Kais could work with, learn from and then from that perhaps he could find a way to complete his goals. The old man was wrong! Kais was going to bloody well do the Tau'va, even if nobody else was damned going to. These police, they were the noble captains he was searching for, he just hadn't looked hard enough. A grin crept on Kais' face, "well armed..." he missed the feel of a rifle in his hand too....


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Mr. KlankSkull*

KlankSkull grumbled as they walked through the market. Almost every weapon he could see was a damned oomie item. The ork shook his head looking at them. "Yoo can't it someone wif dat! Look at it! Dis would shatta! Anyway dere ain’t enough daka in dis ting,” he boomed looking at a rifle. “What kinda lowsy shopz is dese,” he shouted moving toward the next one.

“Hello my ork friend,” someone shouted. KlankSkull halted seeing the voice’s owner. It was another ork standing in some form of oomie clothing. KlankSkull quickly approached him. “Whuss yoo want,” he asked quickly, “An whyz yoo dressed like dat? Dat ain’t orky! What kinda ork iz you?” The other ork tried to hush him slightly. “Yoo appear to be in need of credits, and for ah fee I can exchange yoo’re teeth for them.” “Whut,” KlankSkull replied. He eyed the other ork for a few seconds. This one had to be up to something, _what kind of ork doesn’t use teef_? The offer was repeated. 

“Howz about dis,” KlankSkull finally replied, “Yoo keep yer kredditz, an take uz to a shop dat sells uz somfing orky. Den if itz in kredditz yoo pay an I pay yoo. Otherwize I pay da mek fer iz goodz den give ya sumfing fer yer time. Howz dat sound? Overwize I can krump ya right ere fer not bein orky an be on me way.”


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

A gun shot rang out in the hangar and the leader of the ship's crew crumpled. A firfight started between the bodyguards and the ship crew. The youngster was shot dead and the two remaining bodyguards hunkered behind cover. Sensing that they would need support and might give him gratitude if he helped Incursio darted from behind cover.

He sprinted forward, sword held low, at the ship's crew. He swept the blade up and with a single motion severed one of the crew's head. He was already moving before the corpse collapsed, engaging a second one. He cut through their ranks like a knife through butter. Then he came upon a warrior armed with a long sword. He struck out but the man parried.

They exchanged blows swiftly, the swords flashing as they fought. The man kicked Incursio and Incursio stumbled back but as the man raised his blade for the killing stroke he found himself looking down at the barrel of Incursio's pistol. Incursio fired a single shot and the shuriken embedded itself in the man's forehead.

The crew member collapsed. Incursio raised his sword and leapt once more into the fray...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Miranda watched, grateful that the Tau had listened to her advice to move along. She didn't want to get covered in blood during the firefight that would have ensued had the Eldar, who she thought would have attacked done so. Soon after the Tau had hurridely left the area, the woman and her Eldar companion left the alleyway as well, leaving the dead eldar in the back alley. Either some poor fool who has drunk a bit too much would stumble upon it, or more likely someone would call it in soon.

She stood there for a moment pondering her situation. She had no ship, no ride off of this cramped and crappy station. She wanted to have her own ship one day, ad for that she would need credits, she would need to find a job. Her train of thought was interupted by a drunken fool, stumbling towards her asking for a kiss and admiring her body. 

She wrinkled her nose in disgust at him, he was a pig no doubt about that. Aging man, bald and obviously not far in the way of personal hygiene. He reeked, to top all that off he had a wedding band and she felt sorry for whatever fool had loved him. Without a seconds thought her hand whipped her pistol out of its holster and she shot him in the leg, *"Go to hell."* Was all she said as he slid to the floor, amazed at what just happened. He stared, opened mouthed, not quiet registering the pain yet due to the booze as she stalked past him, making sure that she placed one high heeled boot on top of the wound. She walked past him and towards a man standing on the corner, two men either side, obviously looking for something or someone. "Looking for something?" She said, the men seeing what she had done as the drunk crawled out of the alley way.

(OOC: Great joke, but not really a serious update for me now is it compared to everyone else?)

OOC: Also hope that I didn't go too far and God-Modded the story...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Incursio sheathed his sword and shot a crew man in the face. He spun, firing a hail of shuriken at all those closest to him. The razor sharp disks shredded them in seconds. He holstered the pistol and, turning a back flip kicked a man in the face, breaking his jaw. He landed and, ducking a blow from a cleaver punched it's owner in the stomach making him bend over with a gasp before bringing his knee up into the man's chin.

The crew man fell back without a sound and Incursio leapt over his unconcious form and, drawing his pistol shot another man in the back. The shuriken disk went through him and buried itself in the wall. He spun, seeing a pistol aimed at him. He knew that he wasn't fast enough but tried to charge the man. The man smiled and then there was a gun shot. The sound echoed in the hangar and Incursio's would be killer collapsed, his head blown clean off by the woman's weapon.

Incursio offered up a silent thanks to her marksmanship and, drawing his sword continued the fight...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Sorry guys, my internet broke down, had to get it fixed. here's the next update. If we can get it done by tommorrow i have the next one ready)

The tables had changed and soon two rivals would come face to face for control over a critical part in their destiny. For the moment though gunfire rang out across the hanger and the interior of the ship as Varka fought his way inside. Thanks to the anonymous sniper who had laid waste to the merchant and the captain the crew had come surging out to find the assailant; but only to meet Varka’s axe. He laughed as blood flowed from the weaklings that he was slaughtering, and it seemed his partner Volig had decided to join in the fight too. They fought their way inside, heading down a narrow central passage strait ahead of them. Behind them Varka could hear the distinct report of gunfire, but the weapon firing it was nothing he had ever heard. Grounding to a halt, he pointed at a set of crates, “Hey Volig, behind here, let’s wait and see who this is?”

As they sheltered behind the crates a body flew past them down the hall, and an Eldar emerged from the opposite direction they had just come. He was followed by a crewman with a gun to his head; which was summarily dropped when a bullet flew in through the window and smashed his head to a pulp. Interesting, thought Varka, maybe this is my mysterious sniper? Varka was deciding whether or not to engage him or talk to the man

Incursio saw his chance and made his move, putting the pistol to the man’s temple and blowing out his brains. He then leapt up and smashed a man aside with his sword, driving it home and rending it out; cutting the man in two. The shot another man down the passageway, then backed up and he turned to find a pistol in his face. The man on the other end smiled, but that was all he got as a bullet smashed through the window and blew his brains all over Incursio. 

“Yuck,” is all you can manage, and thus you find yourself at a cross roads. Go right and proceed past a set of crates towards the crew cabins or go left and head to the engine room. Still a third choice, the bridge, is straight ahead, you must choose.

………………………………………………………………………………………………..


Back on the market floor Thadran looked over the weapons that were displayed in front of him. His new found partner sure had an eye for good weaponry; unless she already knew the place before hand. As he looked Jenna spoke to him, "I’m getting the sniper rifle as well as the armor, but I think we can do better than the price there. With 400 credits between us and both our combined combat skills we should be able to get at least 50 credits out of this. I say you pick something worth 225 like I did and added they’ll be 450, so well bargain. Don’t pull weapons unless absolutely necessary, that one in the back with the sword looks particularly deadly". As Jenna waits his answer, Thadran must decide what it is he wants to do?

Across the way Klankskull looked the refined Ork in the face, grinning from ear to ear as he stared down the exchange merchant. The smaller Ork was squimish and finally nodded, pointing behind him and lead Klankskull’s crew into a nearby alleyway. As they walked they came into a corner with a stand in front of them, some very big shootas laid out in front.

“Me privat stock, got ahead and chooses whats ya want.” Klankskull was happy, eyeing the gold slugga in the back and wondering how much teeth that was going to cost. However, before he could ask the merchant darted inside a doorway as a group of dark figure decended from above. One of the Orks in the back was instantly killed, his head falling from his shoulders. Another’s arm was chopped off and he fell down spasming as he went into shock. Klankskull and the other fell into a circle as the 5 assailents circled round them, armed only with blades but seeming very skilled in their usage. Now you’ve fallen into this trap, what will you do??

Back behind the tavern Miranda had shot the bum in the leg, and approached the one man sitting in the back; waiting for someone or something. He looked at her, then to the bum, then back again.

“Yes in fact, there is something you could do, if you don’t mind the danger. A friend of mine is awaiting the package I have right here next to me,” he nodded pointing to the case on the ground. “If you can get it there by 7am tomorrow morning you will be handsomely rewarded.” Looking at the case, then back at the man, you think whether to accept or to just decline the offer. Or perhaps kill him, he seems to have wealth, but he’s armed, it might not be a good idea. Make your choice?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Thadran glanced up at the 'one in the back with the sword', and found himself agreeing with Jenna's comment. Glancing up at his newfound companion, Solomon raised an eyebrow. "Sounds okay. I can always sell it on later," shrugged the renegade. "Or keep it and just loot the next weapon that I come across."


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

"Sounds okay. I can always sell it on later or keep it and just loot the next weapon that I come across." Jenna sighed. She had been hoping for a quick descision. She asked Thadran, "So. What will you get? Anyway, when youre done I say we go to the starport and find some work. Well need to try out our new weapons after all." She took out her credits and awaited his response, then upon receiving it the two of them went to buy their weapons (ooc sorry if thats godmodding I was hoping Thadran would say what he wanted to buy in his post...).


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Incursio turned to the right. The place would seem deserted to a human but Incursio could hear faint breathing. He held his sword low in a combat ready stance and walked down the corridor. He quickened his pace, holding his pistol at head height. Whoever was hiding would get a nasty surprise. He crouched, preparing to spring onto the crate and confront the person who was hiding.

He leapt upwards onto the crate and found himself staring at the man with the axe. "Who are you and what do you want?" Incursio said bluntly. He prepared himself. If the man struck at him he would backflip off the crate before lunging at the man to the side who was trying to sneak up on him.

"Well?" Incursio said impatiently and waited for the man's reply...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

"Well" the xeno said
Varka pointed his bloodied axe at the xeno, this thing had helped him in combat (did he need help?) for whatever reason. "who are you, xeno?" he growled.
The xeno, was one of the eldar, one of those xeno races which you hear about but never see. Varka knew a fair amount about the eldar, he knew they were scared of slaanesh. This thing did not seem too bad at combat, could he be useful? since the Eldar feared slaanesh and slaanesh was an enemy of the blood god...
bah, that would never happen.
Volig emerged also, his laspistol and Theis' club ready.
"speak creature, or get out of my way"


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Mr. KlankSkull*

KlankSkull spun as the orks fell. He looked at the bodies before shifting his view to the attackers. “Dam sneaky,” he growled, “But now ya gitz done tha last ting ya wanted to. Ya letz an ork hoo didn’t know were ya were know where ya iz!” 
“Boss,” the remaining ork said looking at the attackers, “What’z we doin now?”
“What ya mean ‘Whutz we doin’,” the large ork roared, “Oi! Yoo sneaky little gitz! I’z gonna give yoo one chance tat row down yer choppaz and any dakka yoo carryin! If’n yoo don’t I’z gonna have ta squish ya!” The assailants flashed their blades and held their ground. “Datz what I hoped yoo’d say. Alright boyz… er boy yoo take dat one,” he pointed to one of the individuals, “I’z take da other three.”

“Boss dere’s four otherz.”

KlankSkull flashed a smile as he drew his hammer. One of the attackers dove forward. The large ork swung his weapon, which the assailant dove beneath it. As he rolled back to dive and strike, but instead found a large barrel in his face. The slugga barked out in the alley. “No dere’s three!”

“Right boss!”

KlankSkull roared as he charged forward. His first target appeared to be a female. She expertly dodged to one side as several hundred pounds of raging ork trampled toward her. With one hand she struck out at the xeno’s legs. There was a clang as the blade met the metal soul of a reinforced boot. The boot then quickly raised again hammering her in the face. The jagged metal reinforcement shattered her nose and sent her tumbling back several feet.

Another assailant dove forward aiming at the ork’s midsection. The heavy hammer lashed out as the boot hammered the woman’s face. The heavy blunt weight cracked ribs as it sent the man tumbling to one side and slamming into the far wall.

The last figure lashed out high catching KlankSkull in the head. There was blood, but not a killing wound as the blade was deflected across the metal skull. The booted foot pulled back from hammering the female as the ork roared again. The oversized foot moved sideways in a brutal stomp, catching the assailant in the knee. Bones cracked and shattered as the man’s knee bent sideways. His blade lashed out as he cried in pain. KlankSkull spun and raised a cut hand. “Stupid gitz!” He shouted slamming the oversized hammer into the fallen man.

“Boss,” the other ork shouted. The blade wielder had managed to slice open the greenskin’s arm. “Ey! Yoo!” the assailant glanced over to see the oversize handgun fire again. The shot caught him in the shoulder spinning the figure. The other ork recovered swinging a choppa in a wide arc. Blood splattered against the wall as the figure’s chest was slashed open.

“Damn sneaky gitz! Yoo tink yoo can kill me? Yoo ain’t got da choppas ta do it!” KlankSkull pointed to the dead orks, “Get dere teef! Ain’t walkin away wif nufin!” He snatched up the different weapons on the ground. “I need me a mec! We’z gonna need ta get more dakka!”


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: This update is for Kais only, so the rest of you post up and I'll have the next post up tommorrow)

Kais sat in a bleak metal room with five other indidivuals, four humans and an Eldar in a sutble uniform with the Ply 41 symbol on it's right breastplate. The Eldar looked down upon the rest of them, looking into each p[ersons eyes and seemingly judging them on the spot. finally he sighed and walked back to the front of the room.

"I am Captian Thrashnurandal, thats my human name at least. I am the Captian of this sector of Ply 41, and your future superior officer. you have come here today in hopes of making a name for yourself on this police force, but it is a hard road for you from here." Kais leaned forward, listening to the Eldar as he spoke.

"I won't lie to you, justice here is fleeting, and the pirates are practically the law. It's dangerous work, but we pay well; but first you must prove yourselves before you can become offical members of the force. Yu will each be give standard equiptment and sent on a routine patrol, if you do wel and come back alive then your hired, if not well........ anyway, I won't lie, it's dangerous, so don't pick fights and avoid being seen, do your job and thats all I ask of you, dismissed!"

A women came in with a trolley of equiptment, giving Kais a light armor suit, a las-pistol, and some extra clips of ammo. He was then given a route and told to head down and patrol the Hokkiado docking area. Kais, was eager, and grabbed his equiptment, suited up, and headed on his merry way.

As Kias walked, he took notice of the area around him; in all essence a slum. People huddled in the darkness of the alleyways, and the few that roamed the street were armed to the teeth, dressed in all assortment of garments. As he continued to walk, he heard gunfire coming from an alleyway to his right, and decided to investigate. As he rounded the been he found an group of Orks fighting with some humans who seemed unusually well armed. Now it's up to you, will you try and bring justice as you seek, or turn a blind eye and contiue to the docking district?


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Kais walked proud after the meeting with the Eldar, finally he was out doing something worth while. He tried to blend with the crowds, he was no idiot and knew that it would be dangerous, and he didn't think for a moment that the majority of citizens would welcome a police officer with open arms. But that could change.

The relatively clean community gradually gave way to wretched slums, and putrid conditions, but Kais walked on, that was not his problem. However, as he rounded a corner, he heard sounds of a fight, an obviously lethal one at that. He saw a group of orks facing off against several heavily armed humans, looks of hatred and sadistic pleasure on their faces. Kais stared at the scene, his training kicking in and observing the event, making a judgement. He was here to help people, but in a confrontation like this, he did not know who to help, and in the winding paths of the slums, an ambush, or close quarters is likely, a death sentence for a Tau. He had to think this through, but he didn't have much time.

Kais raced up the steps of an appalling shack, clambering to the roof. He had eyed the structure with a relatively high vantage point and plenty of exploitable cover, although it was far too close to the fight for his liking, and had limited escape routes, but he didn't have any time to second guess himself or find something better, he had to act fast. As he ran Kais drew his pulse pistol, and armed his newly aquired las-pistol. He needed to be ready. As Kais crouched below a bundle of abandoned trash on the roof of the shanty, he peered at the evolving brawl below him, already both parties had suffered injuries, but he could not tell which was the aggressor. If he shot the wrong group, all hell could break loose and he could end up signing his own death warrant. But he couldn't just sit back and relax!? Kais desperately scanned the area, searching for anything that could help him identify the correct targets before he let the bullets fly.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, I guess this thread died while I was away at Fort Lewis. I thank everyone who was involved, you were all great. I'm sure given time this may have developed into a greater story but alas, the timing was bad( by me ). 

Anyway, I am passing around points when it allows me too. If any of you wish to continue this please leave a post or pm me. If I get enough I shall contiue it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I would like to continue the RP actually, I really liked it.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, well thats one. If I get the majority of you, I'll restart it. Until then check out the Conquest thread for more of this style of RPG. I promise it will be very interesting, nehehehe:grin:


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Yep, I'm in  btw, DARN YOU EMPEROR!!!! I told myself no more RPs, and then you post the conquest!!! D:< I might try to get something up, but no matter what I'll b following it


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm the majority? cool! From now on I'm offically Karak the politician!

Within the next week you will see the UK taken over by a mysterious politician that rules via internet connection on a warhammer 40K website.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Haha we'll also see the world descend into another economic crisis as the new UK government spends billions on developing giant SMurfs


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Yru0 said:


> Haha we'll also see the world descend into another economic crisis as the new UK government spends billions on developing giant SMurfs


I was thinking along the lines of nuclear weapons, but yeah! that would work.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I would like to, but will be gone in a week for a month. I will want to join up again at that point, and redo some of the decisions I made. From now on no alliances until proven ability. That is, if the rp is still there by then. I wish you all the best of luck, and will hopefully see you in 5 weeks.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, well if I get one more of you then I give you my word i shall get this little club back to full operational capacity. I was genuenly surprised that you guys wanted to contiue you this. I'm actually surprised it was working, becuase you see I did things alittle differently.

Normally I use a combo of $0k 4th edition rulebook, Lexicanum, and my novel writting to create a thread. However, i did this one based off the Rogue Trader rulebook, I made sheets for all your charatcers, and have ships already picked out. I can show them if you like?


Bane, that made me laugh my ass off. But thats fraud, since Karak is the only one(like Tiger, hahahah  ). But anyway, with the economy bout to collapse I think it might happen.

I see JAMOB, but my friend a month is a long time, and alot can happen between then. Please put your mind at ease and let it go. I promise you a slot when you return in my new thread, 'ow bout that


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok cool. I would love to keep the same character though... she had so much untapped potential... would that be ok then? But anyway, I cant wait to see how this starts again. This is definitely an amazing thread that shouldnt die, so I say we give it a chance. See you all in 5 weeks,
-JAMOB


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well what are we waiting for man. I am in!!!!!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well thats makes the majority. Ok, let me look at this, and see how it works out with the conquest thread. I've honest never run two at the same time, it's alittle scary, but I'll just nlet my creative side go nuts, muahahahahahah


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok guys, bad news cause I know you all were eager to get this threading going again. The great and terrifying darkreveer has put his hand down and commanded that I shut this thread down for good. 

This means the pirates will just have to go survive on their own without ourguidance. I'm sorry my freinds, but his decision is final


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Sod it, but an admin's word is law  it was good though, looking forward to the conquest thread though!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

ah, drat. i enjoyed this one.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> Ok guys, bad news cause I know you all were eager to get this threading going again. The great and terrifying darkreveer has put his hand down and commanded that I shut this thread down for good.
> 
> This means the pirates will just have to go survive on their own without ourguidance. I'm sorry my freinds, but his decision is final


*Excuse me?* When, at any point in the last three PM's did I ever tell you this RP had to be shut down? It most certainly *was not* in the second two PM's, because I made no mention of it in either one. I did mention the pirate RP in my first PM but that was to bring something to your attention and nothing more. In fact, here is that PM I sent to you, so that all of your other players can see it and help me find where you are told to shut this RP down.



My PM said:


> Welcome back to the boards after your month long vanishing act.
> 
> First I would like to remind you that I am still waiting on your answers to the questions from before. As you chose to simply ignore them, helping neither me to understand some of your accusations of me, or the topic of our conversation to go anywhere. So if I could get those answers that would be rather nice.
> 
> ...


I have no issue with this thread remaining open. And you will not use me as your patsy for you shutting this down of your own accord.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

emporershand89- it was due to your actions as a gm and yours alone that caused the lack of posts in your own rp. I find it beyond disrespectful of you not only to not have told your players that you would be mia for a time, but also to do so after promising an update and then afterwards blame the players (and subsequently the forum mod Darkreever) for your own failings even after the players accepted the downtime and requested to continue. A request that you had already accepted mind you.

Instead, you have decided that you are (again) bored of your own promises when they don't suit your fleeting attention span. Not only have you shown that this is a commonplace occurrence for your work, but also your newest 'shiny' is not even your own idea in the end. You wonder why many of the long-term, hard-core rp'ers won't touch your storylines with a 10 foot pole? It is because it isn't worth the time to create a character because, in the end, it will be all for naught as you have so proven in the past.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

K, jumping in here to defend Emp (well, for some stuff). I dunno wat happenned between Darkreever and Emp and tbh I don't really want to know, what's the point of continuing with an RP if you have a dissinterested GM? It spoils the thing and makes everyone want to quit in the end. I'm still ticked off bout the ditch, but if life throws something, then it happens and can't be helped. But it's all the talk about the other RP that have me a bit miffed, if we're going to argue about it why not include the people who may well take part in it? And I keep hearing that he's stealing FOG's work, well from what I've seen FOG hasn't lifted a finger to protest, so I really don't get the issue? Other than that, I don't know what constitutes a good RP so I'm going on gut instinct, and I really like this new one.

*ends rant  *


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Gone as well.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

I gotta say, EH is at fault here, any criticism about his RP techniques or ditching THIS roleplay is fair game, it was looking good before he ditched (if that's wat happenned, I don't know all the facts so I'm not gonna bother with this one) but I don't know if it's worth criticising his new RP though, if fog of war stepped up and argued, yes then I'd say it's worth it, but I don't see how you can make an RP of this style 'different' to fog of war's approach, maybe slightly different management, I don't know, but then again, I don't GM so I'm far from creative


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Since you could not be bothered to remove this, it is being done for you. - darkreever


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Gone. As requested.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

I couldn't help but noticing you mentioning my RP in here. I am not going to intervene on anyone's side, but I feel I should note this - That RP was a big, big mistake. It was ambitious, and although cool in theory (sorry for the self-compliment XD) it was NOT fitting for a text-RP format. Komanko didn't fail to keep it going because he was incapable - he failed because he's human. This was a completely fictional game, with far too many players, a poorly-planned map and a huge effort on the GM's behalf.

Emperorshand - For your own sake - DON'T try to mimic the idea. You'll kill yourself.

BTW, I've never bothered reading this thread's content since I have nothing to do with this RP, and, therefore, couldn't protest against you using my materials, even if it bothered me.
You may use this idea freely, given the fact you want your RP to start with a bang, collapse and send you down to hell.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Komanko, emperorshand. I have respect for both of you and this is just pathetic. If you are going to argue then use pms. This is diminishing for both of you and I will lose all my respect for you if it continues. No offence intended.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

An this one as well just to be sure.

Although I got it all saved for future reference.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I understand


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright enough of all this. Emporershand has chosen to end this RP even though many of you still expressed interest. He obviously has lost interest in this work, and damn anyone else who still care.

I will say this one again: I in no way told him to stop this one. I simply brought the concern of others to his attention, nothing more.



Onto other things; for now I will leave the posts of Komanko and Emporershand up but before the end of the week they will be deleted: either by myself or another member of the Heresy staff, or by Komanko and Emporershand. *I highly advise both of you to be the ones to delete the content of those posts, for you will be much more lenient on yourselves then myself or anyone else will be. Of this, I will guarantee you.*


For now, I will leave this thread open unless its creator would desire it be closed. Members are free to read and comment, but watch what you say, damnation is paved on good intentions; subtle and sugar coated or blunt and honest.


----------

